# FinerDetails - Focus RS Swissvax Divine Detail



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

This Ford Focus RS came to me for a Swissvax Divine Detail, taken over two days, wheels removed and two layers of Divine applied.

Some pictures of a very nicely kept car when it arrived:









































































As always, first task would be getting it washed. As the wheels would be removed, I didn't waste my time cleaning them on the car, just straight into bonnet, engine and shuts:





































a good snowfoaming:










and brushing all panel gaps, badges, edges etc:










once washed, and rinsed, time to clay bar the car:










then another rinse down before drying it off:










and blowing out all the shuts, engine bay etc:










then with the car safely sat on its jacking points, and the nuts lossened, its up into the air to have all four wheels safely removed whilst the car sits stable on my lift:



















wheels removed, kept in pairs and laid on rubber matting for their protection:




























I then finsihed up the wheel arches:










before starting the intial clean on the alloy inners:










once all four inners were clean, then clay bar all four inners:










then start all over on the fronts:










and once complete, stood up ready to be fitted back on the car:



















the hubs being coppered up prior to the alloys being fitted:



















and the arches all dressed and ready to go:



















caps and badges lined up and alloy locking nut all in line:










With the wheels sat tight, it was then time to start some paint correcting. As this is a full detail with so many aspects, I have chosen to not take a correction picture for every panel of the car as I felt this would be inappropriate.





































holograms on white:










and gone:










and doing the spot pad work:



















and top rear spoiler:














































Once all refined, I then applied the first layer of Divine:










and with the car lifted to access all areas:










wheels waxed up:










and door shuts:










With everything done for day one, time to go home.....

Next morning, first job was to removed the first Divine layer which had been curing all night:




























and the wheel wax too from inners and fronts:










then second layer applied:



















last check of the arches and alloys



















the chassis given a wipe over:



















and the silencer box polished:



















then windows inside and out:










interior dusting:










the underside of the bonnet waxed:



















engine bay checked and sealed:




























the boot or rear cargo area presented:










and the final interior:














































and now for the exterior final pictures, both out and indoors with no lamps or camera tricks, just nice straight taking pictures for you 








































































































































Thank you for taking the time to read my post, Iain

FinerDetails, car detailing/car detailer 10 miles from Manchester City Centre.


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

nice work :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

superb as usual Iain :thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> superb as usual Iain :thumb:
> (think you've posted some pics twice though )


the snowfoam one remians to be edited, at a later date  Been sat here for an hour and half doing this one write up, I've had enough and need a beer


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Finerdetails said:


> the snowfoam one remians to be edited, at a later date  Been sat here for an hour and half doing this one write up, I've had enough and need a beer


good man :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

eeeeeek, thats alot of copper grease on the hubs, that'll all come off and go in the back of the wheel  :lol:

hope youve not put it on the threads either


----------



## SSB Ad (Jul 25, 2010)

perfect mate looks wesome


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Lovely


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

great write up, great attention to detail.


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Very nice work Iain............:thumb:


----------



## Rick74 (May 31, 2009)

Excellant job,looks great


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

i dont blame the owner for using seatcovers,they are beut


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> eeeeeek, thats alot of copper grease on the hubs, that'll all come off and go in the back of the wheel  :lol:
> 
> hope youve not put it on the threads either


Thought the same but it tends to run out through the centre cap badge from experience.

Great work though and they look great in white.

Also why not on the threads? its good practice to pop some on


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Perfection!! :thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

When I took the pic of the copper grease I thought to myself, myabe best not to as these pics always open up the responses they do, but did it anyway. Some say do, some say don't, damned if you do, damned if you don't.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Amazing, love it.


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

You cant please everyone Iain mate - given the harsh winter coming a good coating will benefit i reckon.

Lovely cars the RS - best in white for me. Nice work there

Matt


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Lovely work mate and cheers for taking the time to do the write up - I know they take time so :thumb:


----------



## loneranger (Aug 13, 2010)

Cracking work!


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Lovely work Iain, nice sharp finish:thumb: Great write up & pics


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

stunning!


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Stunning car and work.
Love these in frozen white.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Finerdetails said:


> When I took the pic of the copper grease I thought to myself, myabe best not to as these pics always open up the responses they do, but did it anyway. Some say do, some say don't, damned if you do, damned if you don't.


i wasnt having a go :lol: but from MY EXPERIENCE!! thats too much, trust me, ive done it to mine, and many others, a little smidge is more than enough

re: the threads @ banditbarron, it should never really be put on threads, it can cause the nuts to come loose. ive never had it happen, but thats how its taught on any mechanics course / wheel / tyre fitting courses, and has been for MANY years


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Iain, great write up well done for taking the time, superb work on the underneath too. Extra mile taken there fella

With regards to the threads if they are torqued up correctly they wont come loose the idea of copper grease is to stop them seizing on to allow for future removal as it could quite a while before they get taken off by the dealers.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

awsome work as always :thumb:

still loving the indoor washbay :thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Superb


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

Pride & Performance said:


> awsome work as always :thumb:
> 
> still loving the indoor washbay :thumb:


me too yesterday when it was hammering it down big time and I was inside, wearing shorts and t-shirts, taking my time, not getting soaked and being able to see what I was doing


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

great work frozen white looks stunning:thumb:


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

Fantastic, I'm not usually a Focus fan but that one looks gorgeous... your presentation is always so flawless!!!!


----------



## pcc (Oct 11, 2006)

Finerdetails said:


> With the wheels sat tight, it was then time to start some paint correcting. As this is a full detail with so many aspects, I have chosen to not take a correction picture for every panel of the car as I felt this would be inappropriate.


Something i completely agree with when photographing customers cars, particularly if they are bad prior to correction. Very nice work Iain.


----------



## Ben1413 (Jul 1, 2009)

Looks lovely, such detailed work!!


----------



## bilout48 (Apr 10, 2008)

superbe boulot!


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Great work as usual Iain.

Mike & team


----------



## Freeman (Nov 8, 2009)

Very nice car and very good job!


----------



## thejagtech (Jun 17, 2010)

super detail and i LOVE your unit!


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Great work, really nice finish on a lovely car, definatley jealous of your set-up, probably the best ive seen with the indoor wash bay and the car lift, it inspires me for sure to work to achieveing a similar set-up in the future as its defiantely the perfect way to work and not getting affected by our crap weather in the uk.:thumb:


----------

